# Introducing myself



## ARodriguez (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi, my name is Arabella Rodriguez, I learned music from the age of 8 and in the 80s and 90s I was a successful sound engineer based in London but working all over the place. My credits include Soul II Soul's Club Classics Vol 1, Caron Wheeler (UK Blak and Beach of the War Goddess), Angelique Kidjo (Aye), Manu Dibango (Polysonik), Lokua Kanza (3 and Toyebi Té), Susheela Raman, Tama (Espace), and a whole bunch more. I moved to a remote corner of Tuscany in 2004 and set music aside for 12 years while I found my feet, learned Italian, and thought about the environment a lot. Even did some farming. Over the last year or two I've got back into things, I've taken two excellent courses from Cinematic Composing, upgraded my libraries and started writing production music. I don't have a website but you can find me on Soundcloud as either Scintillah (the H at the end is kind of essential) and Blue Cat Music.


----------



## Kony (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome Arabella! That's a nice CV. I listened to Soul II Soul a lot back in the day


----------



## fiestared (Apr 29, 2018)

ARodriguez said:


> Hi, my name is Arabella Rodriguez, I learned music from the age of 8 and in the 80s and 90s I was a successful sound engineer based in London but working all over the place. My credits include Soul II Soul's Club Classics Vol 1, Caron Wheeler (UK Blak and Beach of the War Goddess), Angelique Kidjo (Aye), Manu Dibango (Polysonik), Lokua Kanza (3 and Toyebi Té), Susheela Raman, Tama (Espace), and a whole bunch more. I moved to a remote corner of Tuscany in 2004 and set music aside for 12 years while I found my feet, learned Italian, and thought about the environment a lot. Even did some farming. Over the last year or two I've got back into things, I've taken two excellent courses from Cinematic Composing, upgraded my libraries and started writing production music. I don't have a website but you can find me on Soundcloud as either Scintillah (the H at the end is kind of essential) and Blue Cat Music.


Welcome Arabella, you are very welcome, "a remote corner of Tuscany" ?


----------



## NoamL (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## ARodriguez (Apr 29, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Welcome Arabella, you are very welcome, "a remote corner of Tuscany" ?


A fairly large Comune with a population density somewhat less than Siberia - "Roccalbegna", province of Grosseto. Check it out - right now it would inspire Walt Disney!


----------



## fiestared (Apr 29, 2018)

ARodriguez said:


> A fairly large Comune with a population density somewhat less than Siberia - "Roccalbegna", province of Grosseto. Check it out - right now it would inspire Walt Disney!


Yes, seems very lovely, I've been to Tuscany(that I love of course), but not In this area. Anyway, you'll love vi-control, lots of very kind and Pro people...


----------

